# Fly fishing rod



## Andy D (May 11, 2020)

Selling my fly fishing rod never used it on the water, it's a sonik sk3 8"6 fly rod 
Comes with a Shakespeare bag, net reel and some flys 
Looking for $90 posted











































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Andy- Are you local here in UT? I'm interested.


----------



## Andy D (May 11, 2020)

I’m in az pal. Colorado city 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (May 11, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

